# BowMaster Portable Press



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

I have been thinking of purchasing a BowMaster Portable press with the new limb addapters for use on my Hoyts...anyone out there tried this press?...need feedback on the preformance of this press. 

Vince


----------



## RickT (Mar 14, 2009)

I have used the Bowmaster press with excellent results for several years. I purchased the new limb adapters for paralell limbs for my Maxis 35 and they work great. I have also used the adapters on my Vantage Elite without any problems.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for your feedback RickT.


----------



## mathews xt 600 (Jan 5, 2007)

Great tool to have. Ive used it in my AM 35 with no problems


----------



## jack70707 (Feb 27, 2009)

I use it on my maxxis 35 and contender, Am , bowtech , rezeen6.5 . General tuning , string replacement - it all can be done rather easily. It takes a bit more time than with any reg. bowpress, but why hurry ?? Great tool to have in a toolbox out in a field.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Good good! more positives..I like that,thank you.


----------



## comanche5 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Bowmaster*

Have used one for three years to do all my own bow maintanence. Have the quad limb adapters and the proto slit limb adapters. Have a Hoyt Vectrix and BowTec Admiral and have been able to do anything I've wanted to do. You can't go wrong owning one.:thumbs_up


----------



## Punch_Free4L (Mar 25, 2007)

I have one and wouldn't be without it.


----------



## void (Jun 25, 2009)

I am using bowmaster press on my Katera XL (with brackets for split limbs ofc). Tested on Vectrix as well.


----------



## livinn59801 (Nov 23, 2008)

I use mine all the time. It's a great product!


----------



## broomebuck (Feb 6, 2010)

a little slow but no getting around it. but it just does whats its supose to do so far i have worked on four of my frends bow and mine it allready paid for it self you wont be sorry if you get one


----------



## mbullism (Jun 25, 2009)

I'm gonna jump in late with "had one for years, no issues, well worth the money"

I used it for years on my PSE baby G out of the box... got the split limb brackets when my girls got menaces... the brackets actually make things easier on solid limb bows, imo. Also had no problems using it on my DXT, but that's only been a few times...

your mileage may vary, but it's a great thing to have close by for small adjustments when a full size press just isn't around-

.02


----------



## bwtknut (Jan 30, 2009)

Great tool love mine, I have an adapter that I put in my drill and use a socket to turn it, works much better than turning by hand


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

When you get one, do yourself a favor and also buy a 5/8" wratchet wrench to keep with it. The "t" handle gets hard on the hands and is a lot slower.


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Did all of the work on my Truth II with a bowmaster... WELL worth the money IMO. I agree with the 5/8" ratchet suggestion. That handle is a bear if you are pressing more than just once in a while.


----------



## kevsuperg (Aug 19, 2008)

i used mine to put in a floor


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

kevsuperg said:


> i used mine to put in a floor


Now, that's using the old noodle. lol


----------



## MikeE (May 17, 2003)

I've got one and it sure comes in handy. I don't do enough work on my bow to justify a press so the bowmaster doe just fine for my needs. It's nice to have around from installing peeps replacing limsavers, etc. Like others said it just takes a bit longer than having a press.


----------



## hoyt3 (Apr 22, 2005)

I have one in my field box. I have a toad press for the house....both work well


----------



## ELittle (Jun 3, 2009)

When using this press, do you have to have the bow in a bow vice or some special clamp? Or can you just set the bow on a table and do it that way?


----------



## MikeE (May 17, 2003)

You can just lay your bow on a table or workbench to use the BowMaster. At least I do. 

For a really cheap vise setup, you can get a bolt with the correct thread for the stabalizer hole on the bow. Faster the bolt, to a small board. Then screw the bolt into the stabilizer hole and clamp the board to your work surface. A picture of this would be better. I'll try to get a picture and post it later.


----------



## xibowhunter (Mar 18, 2003)

It's well worth the investment if you don't have the money or space for a full size press , the only thing I haven't done with it is a limb change or anything that major ,but a few guys out there have and didn't report any issues. I use mine with a Case Guard Bow Maintenience Center, which isn't as good as a vise but it does the job.


----------



## Yukonjack3d (May 6, 2008)

Would the bowmaster work with the Omen with the split limp adapters? Also, is the Nighthawk press better/worse than the bowmaster?


----------



## u812sds (Nov 5, 2009)

yes it will work on the omen i would advise you to turn out the limb bolts several turns first


----------

